# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Χερούλι αλουμινένιας μπαλκονόπορτας

## aristsikno

Καλησπέρα,και καλη χρονια. Μου έμεινε στο χέρι το χερούλι της μπαλκονόπορτας, παρατηρώντας μακροσκοπικά ειδα πως το χερούλι με τον μηχανισμό της μπαλκονόπορτας ενώνεται με καποια βίδα η οποία και εχει μπει πιο μεσα.επιπροσθετος βάζοντας το Χερούλι στην πόρτα λειτουργεί κανονικά ανοίγει κλείνει. Καμια ιδέα πως φτιάχνεται ;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η βίδα στο κεφάλι της έχει υποδοχή για κλειδί άλιεν? αν ναι πρέπει να την βγάλεις λίγο έξω , να ξαναπεράσεις το χερούλι στην θέση του και να σφίξεις και πάλι την βίδα με το κλειδί άλιεν

----------


## agis68

μια παρατήρηση μόνο το κλειδί λέγεται allen και όχι alien διοτι το δεύτερο παραπέμπει σε UFO

----------


## chipakos-original

> μια παρατήρηση μόνο το κλειδί λέγεται allen και όχι alien διοτι το δεύτερο παραπέμπει σε UFO


χαχαχαχαχχαχα......

----------

